# Chainsaw combi can



## mikefrommaine (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone have or seen a stihl or husqvarna combi can? Looking for something better quality then the cheap stuff available locally. 

These two Look promising.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 8, 2013)

I think there a Pain in the butt. Tie a small rope from the gallon oil can to a gallon gas can.


----------



## CaddyUser (Feb 8, 2013)

I have had one of the Husky ones for a number of years.  Works great.  I especially like the gas filler neck .  It is spring loaded and does not spill.  One of the better designs that I've seen in a long while.....


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 8, 2013)

Huh, never seen one of those before.  I'm with Jay, looks unnecessarily complicated.  But I'd still love to check one out in person!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is link to a video of the husqvarna can.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm down to my last pre-ban on common sense 1 gallon gas can. Haven't been impressed with the new 5 gallon blitz cans I bought. Very thin plastic and of course I spill more gas then ever before.

The stihl and husky cans aren't cheap -- 30£ plus shipping, about $75 delivered. But quality pays in the end.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 8, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> Here is link to a video of the husqvarna can.



 Thanks. Thats the funniest vid I've seen in some time. But then, I aint got money to burn just to have the trick chit.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 8, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> I'm down to my last pre-ban on common sense 1 gallon gas can. Haven't been impressed with the new 5 gallon blitz cans I bought. Very thin plastic and of course I spill more gas then ever before.
> 
> The stihl and husky cans aren't cheap -- 30£ plus shipping, about $75 delivered. But quality pays in the end.


http://www.nospill.com/

Not paper thin like the Blitz junk (I know, I have 2 of them) and they pour faster than any other "new" can I've seen.  Plus their spokeswoman is very convincing.  She knows her cans.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm cheap . . . I use the bar oil jug and an old windshield washer fluid jug for my fuel and tie a piece of twine between them . . . nothing fancy, but it works for me like it worked for my father before me.


----------



## CaddyUser (Feb 8, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> I'm down to my last pre-ban on common sense 1 gallon gas can. Haven't been impressed with the new 5 gallon blitz cans I bought. Very thin plastic and of course I spill more gas then ever before.
> 
> The stihl and husky cans aren't cheap -- 30£ plus shipping, about $75 delivered. But quality pays in the end.


 

True, they're not cheap, but I was always spilling gas, and generally making a mess with my old bottles/cans.  I know, that's my own fault, but no matter how I tried, I always made a mess.  The Husky can took all of the guesswork out of the equation....  Just my 5 cents....


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 8, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> I'm down to my last pre-ban on common sense 1 gallon gas can. Haven't been impressed with the new 5 gallon blitz cans I bought. Very thin plastic and of course I spill more gas then ever before.
> 
> The stihl and husky cans aren't cheap -- 30£ plus shipping, about $75 delivered. But quality pays in the end.


 
Yeah, the Blitz cans SUCK. I use the No Spill cans. Have two of the 1 1/4 gallon cans for the saws for the mix and the oil and have another 5 gallon one for the splitter and the mower. I only have a single pre-ban 5 gallon can left myself. Still prefer the No Spill to the pre-ban can. I just like how it stops pouring as soon as I let go of the button. There is even an optional tube for them should you have to use them on a vehicle or something where you cannot get the spout into them without the tube.

http://www.nospill.com/

lol - I forego the twine, but I guess it makes them easier to carry with one hand instead of the old one in a hand and the other under an arm. I'll have to debate using twine in the future.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 8, 2013)

smokinj said:


> I think there a Pain in the butt. Tie a small rope from the gallon oil can to a gallon gas can.


 Agreed !
All those cans are POS ! I've used the rectangle antifreeze jugs for mix for 20+ years and don't spill . AND no gurgle and FREE !


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 8, 2013)

Am I the only one that throws his saw stuff in an old milk crate to take to the cutting site?  Hatchet, chains, tools, gas, oil, all in one place.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 8, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Am I the only one that throws his saw stuff in an old milk crate to take to the cutting site? Hatchet, chains, tools, gas, oil, all in one place.


 NOPE !


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 8, 2013)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> NOPE !


 
I'm too young for milk crates. I remember my parents having some around the house that they had bought milk in. Do they still have them around. Can I buy them? They would actually be pretty good for storing things in.

Just did a google search and it appears they can be purchased.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 8, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> I'm too young for milk crates.


 
 Fabs, you've got me by over a decade IIRC.  I just seem to acquire them every once in a blue moon.  3 or 4 floating around here.  All of them say I'm going to jail.


----------



## 711mhw (Feb 8, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> I'm too young for milk crates. I remember my parents having some around the house that they had bought milk in. Do they still have them around. Can I buy them? They would actually be pretty good for storing things in.
> 
> Just did a google search and it appears they can be purchased.


 
Go down to the Highs store. they got a bunch out back.
Get the good one's with the metal band around the top!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a few milk crates around. But prefer a handheld shopping basket for the supplies, little easier to carry.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Am I the only one that throws his saw s*tuff in an old milk crate* to take to the cutting site? Hatchet, chains, tools, gas, oil, all in one place.


Nope, that what I have used for many years


----------



## bogydave (Feb 8, 2013)

Small one on the front rack, bigger one on the rear rack.
Seem to find most of what I need in there somewhere. 
no "no spill" spout on jugs. tried them, spilled too much gasoline with them.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 8, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> http://www.nospill.com/
> 
> Not paper thin like the Blitz junk (I know, I have 2 of them) and they pour faster than any other "new" can I've seen.  Plus their spokeswoman is very convincing.  She knows her cans.



I have the 1 1/4 no spill and I use Milk Crates too..... Love my Crates. Just not for splitting  (sorry Dennis)


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2013)

I turned the "you are going to jail" so you couldn't see it.  Had this one for probably 30 years.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 8, 2013)

lol - just mentioned I was going to buy some milk crates and my wife said we already have one out in the garage that she bought 9 years ago. She showed me where it is and I walked by it about 8 times a day. Good thing it wasn't a snake. Downside is it looks too flimsy, but I am going to give it a shot or buy a couple more heavy duty ones.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 8, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> lol - just mentioned I was going to buy some milk crates and my wife said we already have one out in the garage that she bought 9 years ago. She showed me where it is and I walked by it about 8 times a day. Good thing it wasn't a snake. Downside is it looks too flimsy, but I am going to give it a shot or buy a couple more heavy duty ones.


 Go to a flea market or auction. You'll prolly walk out with one full of goodies for a couple bucks.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 8, 2013)

5 gallon buckets work good too. 
I drill a few small holes in the bottom (so they won't hold water)


----------



## Jack768 (Feb 8, 2013)

This is silly.  Just mix your gas ahead of time and put it in a normal can, no?


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 8, 2013)

Jack768 said:


> This is silly. Just mix your gas ahead of time and put it in a normal can, no?


 
One side of the can is for mixed gas and the other side is for bar oil. It is so you do not have to carry two cans into the woods with you.


----------



## Jack768 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got it.  Thought it was some sort of 2-cycle mixing device.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 9, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> lol - just mentioned I was going to buy some milk crates and my wife said we already have one out in the garage that she bought 9 years ago. She showed me where it is and I walked by it about 8 times a day. Good thing it wasn't a snake. Downside is it looks too flimsy, but I am going to give it a shot or buy a couple more heavy duty ones.


The aftermarket milk crates are cheap. They break apart if you look at them funny. Real deal milk crates are very durable. You can drive over them with a tractor and they'll be fine.

I still like the idea of a combi can one less thing to carry. And they even have a spot to store a file and scrench.

Here is a CARB compliant version. Gets awful revies because of the spout design. Price is better though.
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=85310&catID=


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 9, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> The aftermarket milk crates are cheap. They break apart if you look at them funny. Real deal milk crates are very durable. You can drive over them with a tractor and they'll be fine.
> 
> I still like the idea of a combi can one less thing to carry. And they even have a spot to store a file and scrench.
> 
> ...


 
I am about to order 6 of these in black and see how they do. The shipping might be a killer though.

http://www.milkcratesdirect.com/square-milk-crates-4-gallon-16-quart/set-of-6-square-milk-crates


----------



## ditchrider (Feb 9, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> http://www.nospill.com/
> 
> Not paper thin like the Blitz junk (I know, I have 2 of them) and they pour faster than any other "new" can I've seen. Plus their spokeswoman is very convincing. She knows her cans.


You know, (I'm thinking what I can post without repercussion). Um. is the dealer locator policy like the 7 day wait (cool off period) on gun purchase? I think they would sell twice as many if they offered an online option.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 9, 2013)

ditchrider said:


> You know, (I'm thinking what I can post without repercussion). Um. is the dealer locator policy like the 7 day wait (cool off period) on gun purchase? I think they would sell twice as many if they offered an online option.


 
They can be bought online at several different places.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4218175

http://www.doitbest.com/Gas+and+kerosene+cans-No+Spill+Inc-model-1415-doitbest-sku-581873.dib

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1QWG2JK8A2AD7AFHA0QZ

The list goes on and on for places that sell them online.


----------



## rkshed (Feb 9, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Am I the only one that throws his saw stuff in an old milk crate to take to the cutting site? Hatchet, chains, tools, gas, oil, all in one place.


 
Me too!
Milk crate holds it all.
Half of the reason I started burning wood was to SAVE money.
What is the advantage of one of these?


----------



## ditchrider (Feb 9, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> They can be bought online at several different places.
> 
> http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4218175
> 
> ...


I think you missed my point. But thanks for the info.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 9, 2013)

ditchrider said:


> You know, (I'm thinking what I can post without repercussion). Um. is the dealer locator policy like the 7 day wait (cool off period) on gun purchase? I think they would sell twice as many if they offered an online option.


Amazon.com man.  Plus a LOT of saw shops and OPE dealers are carrying them.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 9, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Am I the only one that throws his saw stuff in an old milk crate to take to the cutting site? Hatchet, chains, tools, gas, oil, all in one place.


Nope


----------



## loadstarken (Feb 9, 2013)

Has anyone seen or used the "Rotopax" type fuel/oil/water cans?
They look awesome and have a real cool mounting system for vehicles but they are a bit spendy.

When I was a kid my dad had a bunch of really nice round metal cans but they're super hard to find these days.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 9, 2013)

loadstarken said:


> When I was a kid my dad had a bunch of really nice round metal cans but they're super hard to find these days.


 
Easy to find, just damned expensive.

http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-U2-51-S...p_396315011_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1360462316&sr=1-6


----------



## ditchrider (Feb 9, 2013)

And this comment is probably doomed, but i just can't resist...
It's limp.
No spokeswoman.
It's a lot of money for nuthin.
Go figure.


----------



## Tuneighty (Feb 10, 2013)

This was found at a yard sale for $1.00. But we still end up taking a separate oil container when its cold out. (Bringing the oil in overnight to warm it up, which really seemed to help.)


----------



## Blackcountyburner (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, Here's my input.
I have both of these combi cans[provided by my employer] the stilh version is the more expensive and is of a better quality.
The two holes either end of the handle are useful for attaching a shoulder strap,which helps when carrying the can to the work site as well as the saw and small tool box.
The husky combi can is ok at the moment as it is only 3 months old but only time will tell if it lasts as long as the stilh combi can.
Regards Tim.


----------



## f3cbboy (Feb 10, 2013)

the 7-11 near me has a mountain of milk crates right around the side of the building.  I have "borrowed" many in the past and they dont seem to mind...


----------



## KodiakII (Feb 12, 2013)

I want one...it has Husky on it....


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 12, 2013)

What is with tying your gas can to your oil can? It ain't like they are married! I have a small one gallon plastic gas can and a one quart plastic oil jug and I let them live separately. The 2 in one cans look like they wood be clumsy to use.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> What is with tying your gas can to your oil can? It ain't like they are married! I have a small one gallon plastic gas can and a one quart plastic oil jug and I let them live separately. The 2 in one cans look like they wood be clumsy to use.


 
I tie my two jugs together with some twine for two reasons. 1) When I'm walking in the woods it is easier to carry the jugs by the twine in one hand or I can lope one jug on the front and one on my back with the twine resting on my shoulder. 2) It always keeps the chainsaw gas next to the bar oil.

I suppose the whole twine thing also goes back to my deep seated need to tie things up . . . my bondage fetish.


----------

